

Structure and randomness in encrypted computation - j2kun
http://eccc.hpi-web.de/report/2014/106/

======
jeffreyrogers
I only read the abstract, but saw it mentioned program obfuscation, which is
something I'm passingly familiar with but don't know much about.

Does anyone know the current state of this? From what I've heard from reverse
engineers most software seems fairly easy to reverse. And even something like
Stuxnet was capable of being reversed by a relatively small consulting firm if
I recall correctly.

